
The disproving technique of lateral thinking: brainstorming big ideas - newman8r
https://founderpanel.com/articles/full/the-disproving-technique-of-ideation
======
newman8r
I'd be interested to see if anyone can think of some good inverted scenarios
and post them here - I just came up with a couple on the fly for this article,
but I want to start keeping a list just for these.

